# Really like my 290rs.



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Have been living with my 290rs for a couple of weeks now and I have gotten to really like it. I am surprisingly accurate with it and have ordered a second 6 round mag for daily carry. The 8 round that comes with it is good with a Galco iwb I have altered but not good for pocket carry. I have found it uncomfortable to carry in my pocket, and when I have to bend down or lay flat at work I am afraid I will bend it or snap the plastic base off it. I do find that I am almost as accurate with both in spite of the added grip surface with the 8 round mag. Don't get me wrong, I am not going to win any shooting matches with my ability but I am very confident carrying this gun.
Thanks for reading, Frank.


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome, I to have a P290RS and love it. The trigger is taking some time so practice, practice, practice is best for me. This approach is easy for me. LOL


----------

